
Ask HN: How do you find experts at work? - maith1
When organisations get large and distributed how do you find experts at work? Either people who can help you with a problem or give you some advice? I find it hard enough knowing what the person in the same 50 person office is working on and what he could help me with.
======
jck345
Ah this is interesting, I often find it quite difficult theres company guilds
where I try to network. But its hard to keep going to these when I'm always so
busy. Often I look through github and org charts and try to work out who could
potentially help me based on the code they've written but it's a bit of
nightmare. I'd be interested to hear how other people do it. I know in some
companies they have a skill matrix, but not sure how this scales.

